# The Night Before Krampus



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

In celebration of Krampusnatch I'm sharing with all my friends on the haunt forum a fun little poem about Krampus I wrote.

Enjoy

The Night Before Krampus
https://plus.google.com/114275439938440997252/posts/BshbLLqirRW


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Creepy and darkly funny:jol:


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Niiiice :lolkin:


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Any reddit users here? Would appreciate your support in spreading the Krampus season to others.

https://redd.it/3xu1fb

Thanks for all the positive comments, glad you guys like it. Definately for those with a dark sense of humor and like their Christmas stories with an evil twist.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh ho ho, that is great


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good one!


----------

